# Small beetle



## davholla (Mar 1, 2017)

I have a small garden and although I am trying to make it more interesting (winter flowers etc).  I don't get many new insects.  Here is a small beetle that I saw for the first time the other day.
Tachyporus 3.36 Magnification size 3.4mm



Tachyporus by davholla2002, on Flickr.
Sadly a bit of reflection on it, I need to get some polystyrene in front of my speedlite to try to deal with this.


----------

